# Is it possible to save a WEP password?



## freaky (Aug 4, 2004)

I have a Linksys wireless router and have WEP enabled. On my PowerBook, every time I turn it on or wake it up when it's put to sleep, I have to go to Internet Connect and reselect the option for WEP 40/128-bit hex then type in my network name and paste my password in. It is a real pain to have to do this every time and I was wondering if there's a way to save it so it will just do it automatically.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## spankaccount (Aug 4, 2004)

freaky said:
			
		

> I have a Linksys wireless router and have WEP enabled. On my PowerBook, every time I turn it on or wake it up when it's put to sleep, I have to go to Internet Connect and reselect the option for WEP 40/128-bit hex then type in my network name and paste my password in. It is a real pain to have to do this every time and I was wondering if there's a way to save it so it will just do it automatically.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



When I first signed on to my wireless network, my PB asked me if I wanted to add the password to the "key ring."  I haven't been asked since.  But that was only two days ago...


----------



## freaky (Aug 4, 2004)

For some reason mine hasn't asked me to save mine to the keychain.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 4, 2004)

I have a pismo laptop and a linksys router. What you need to do is set up a "Location" in your "Networking" System Prefences for your Linksys on your laptop so that you can choose it and your settings are available to you.

It sounds like you haven't set this up so you have to re-do the settings each time you log in.

Once you do have a "Location" then whenever you choose that location in your apple menu, if you've already entered that WEP password, it should automatically log you in.


----------



## freaky (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks for your help. I do have my "home" location set up in my network settings and my IP address/DNS info sticks, but the WEP network name and password do not. The only way I can get it to connect to the network again is to open the Internet Connect at the bottom of the Airport icon at the top, then entering this info in.


----------



## (a)ndy (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi, does anyone have the answer to this issue yet?



> I do have my "home" location set up in my network settings and my IP address/DNS info sticks, but the WEP network name and password do not.


I have to swap between a home and a work network daily. One of the routers is configured with WEP and I have to enter the key each time - it does not remember!

I have done this through network locations and am starting to get a bit fed up with having to paste in the huge 128bit key each time I switch network.

Any help, advice?

Thanks

(a)ndy


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 25, 2005)

You need to set up two separate "Locations" in Network preferences. Then it should remember your WEP Key.


----------



## (a)ndy (Aug 26, 2005)

Natobasso said:
			
		

> You need to set up two separate "Locations" in Network preferences. Then it should remember your WEP Key.



Thanks, this is what I have done. I have several locations but when I switch back to the location that has the network with the WEP it doesn't remember it.

Thinking on... this network also doesn't broadcast its network name. Could this be a reason why it doesn't remember the WEP password, because it doesn't remember the network name either.

Thanks

(a)ndy


----------



## jim_b_o (Sep 7, 2005)

I fixed this by going thorugh a different route: System Menu | Location | Network Preferences to bring up the relevant screen.  Then if you have a named location, under  'By default, join:' choose 'A specific network' then type in the name and password in the available fields.  This seems to work OK for me now.  When I did this it asked me to allow the new version of one of the system components to access the key chain so maybe this was the real change - that after a System Update something was no longer able to access the password.

In the process I also discovered that if you create a location (using 'New Locations...' not 'Edit Locations...' in the 'Location' combobox) called 'Automatic' you get different options and can see all the networks that the system has been remembering.  You can then add/edit/remove them.


----------

